# sumac vase...



## Mr. Peet (May 25, 2015)

I donated a record size 6 foot long 14" DBH "Staghorn sumac" to a wood organization for fund raising. One of the bidders cut their section up into little bitty pieces and sent it back to me. His section was the last picture. My wife asked why I don't do something like this??

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 25, 2015)

Now that is one handsome vase! Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (May 25, 2015)

Nice looking vase, and wood! how big is it?


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 26, 2015)

It is about 10"inches high by 8" inches wide. Plus, sumac glows when using a black light. Great for the far up folks.


----------



## barry richardson (May 26, 2015)

That would be cool to see, sounds like it would go great with my lava lamp


----------



## phinds (May 26, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> . My wife asked why I don't do something like this??


I think Ellen's right. You SHOULD do something like that. You've got plenty of room to add a lathe, right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 26, 2015)

Now Paul, your supposed to be on my side. And for your information, I have a beautiful 4' bed Homecraft by Delta / Rockwell lathe right next to the jointer and drill press along the wall. Didn't you see it under the pile of Mt. Laurel, Rhododendron, Ipe, office chair and assorted planks and cutoffs?


----------



## phinds (May 26, 2015)

Yeah, right. I thought that pile of ipe looked awfully high


----------

